# elephants slow death...:(



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

she is such a 'female dog'  im sad
Elephant Shot With Bow And Arrow: American Huntress Teressa Groenewald-Hagerman Killed It For A Bet | World News | Sky News


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I've got a good bet for her, I bet she can't become a human being. What a sicko.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

omg  n that magnificent creature died for a bet :incazzato: i dont think its praise thats needed more like utter contemt


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> omg  n that magnificent creature died for a bet :incazzato: i dont think its praise thats needed more like utter contemt


yes,but it fed 500 people! its a way of life there.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> yes,but it fed 500 people! its a way of life there.


that doesnt reallly make it okay..... i thought they werent allowed to hunt them anymore? and i read on a mcdonalds happy meal they are endangered...


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> yes,but it fed 500 people! its a way of life there.


yes the elephant didnt go 2 waste the cirlcle of life.but it was hunted in a cruel way just 4 the fun of it n left 2 bleed 2 death over night


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG that is just utterly Evil!!! i hope she rots in hell!!!

how can it be right to kill a magnificent animal for a bet & then to leave it lingering in agony overnight! id like to shoot her with that bow & arrow!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Whilst this animal may have been eaten, there is no excuse for the way in which it was killed.

Leaving it to die overnight shows an absolute disrespect for the life of this creature. The one thing that sets the western world apart from the developing one, is our ability to end life quickly IE, with a firearm.

What she did was disgusting and inhumane, and sadly all too common. Many rich people will pay a lot of cash to go and hunt large African animals, for nothing more than sport.

Bow hunting disgusts me, and im glad the practice is illegal in the UK. I cant understand anyone gaining pleasure from killing an animal. All the hunters i know (who do it for food, not for fun) show great respect for what they kill, and train a lot to ensure its done as quickly as humanely as possible.

Even African villagers hunt better than this piece of excrement.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

omg how awful she didnt only take its life but left it in amence pain over night 
People like this should not be praised the should be punished


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I have bet....
I bet she can't make it to ten yards in front of me before i shoot her with dad's shotgun :incazzato:


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

No female dog would behave like that - lowest form of life!!!:mad2:


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> that doesnt reallly make it okay..... i thought they werent allowed to hunt them anymore? and i read on a mcdonalds happy meal they are endangered...


Do you know how much rain forest Mcdonalds is responsible for destroying?

We live in an unfortunate world

The up side is that if we all live the change we want to see in the world it will become a better place for our childrens childrens children x x x

All smiles Fey and the boys x x


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Changes said:


> Do you know how much rain forest Mcdonalds is responsible for destroying?
> 
> We live in an unfortunate world
> 
> ...


İ spend every day trying to make changes - İ hope you are right and that our world will become a better place for future generations!!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> İ spend every day trying to make changes - İ hope you are right and that our world will become a better place for future generations!!


Keep believing x the gift I am leaving my children is how they can make small positive changes in their own lives and that will ripple out into the lives of the people they touch with that change x

Turkeylad you make so much difference to the lives of the dogs you save, you are an inspiration that shines and touches people that you can't even see and don't even know  Keep smiling, keep saving and most of all keep believing.

Many smiles Fey and the boys x x


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Well I'm glad she thinks it's clever....cos I sure don't.


----------

